# East Mids Meet #9 - August SATURDAY 19st - 1pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Right that you lot, I'm planning the next meet for a saturday afternoon to include a start pub and chat session, longer than ever before cruise, and end pub with chat / vag-com session and food.

I'm going to start as usual at the Woodend pub in Huthwaite at 1pm and go from there. Ending at the again usual Snipe on the A38 near Sutton in Ashfield.

The route of the cruise is not yet planned but will be going in the area of Matlock and Bakwell and possibly even Buxton if I can find a round route.

So who's up for it then? I know some people can't do Saturdays as a rule but I've also got people who can't do Sundays either so going for a change this time, unless numbers are going to suffer dramatically - the it may go be changed to Sunday 20th instead.

*Start Point... Meeting 1pm - Depart 1.30pm* 
*The Woodend Inn
Chesterfield Road, Huthwaite, Nottinghamshire NG17 2QJ*

*End Point... Ending about 3.30 - 4.00pm* 
*The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

*EDIT*

Route Now Planned...










Route is just shy of 60 miles and took me 2 hours on a weekday, so could easily be 3 hours on Saturday, so make sure you have enough fuel to get round! 

*Again I'm going to mention about PMR radios, if everyone can bring them or acquire / buy a set that would help. If you get a set then also bring both if you can lend the spair handset to anyone who's not got one.*

*Interested:*

Nem
YOGIBEAR
brayboy
ttdunc
barton TT
Farrow Chan
TTK

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

sounds good nick.
Cant see a problem with coming over but will confirm later

Fraser

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry Nick, got other plans that weekend.

Dave


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry Nick start of the football season for me home match that day,week earlier or week later i could have made it.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Date changed to Saturday 19th August - 1 week later.

That help anyone...

Nick


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

I need to start attending these meets again, i have done a few of dannies runs (A3DFU).

So be gentle with me its my first time with you lot :wink:

pencil me and the wife in for this one.

Cheers Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Sounds great Nick [smiley=weneedyou.gif]



brayboy said:


> I need to start attending these meets again, i have done a few of dannies runs (A3DFU).
> 
> So be gentle with me its my first time with you lot :wink:
> 
> ...


Gentle or rough, ill try anything once! [smiley=dunce2.gif] 
Fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nick

I really, really, really can't make this weekend:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 812#724812

Dave


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry NUck I cant make Saturdays..........hope good progress is being made with your insurance claim


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Yep will be there ,sorry on holls so could not make midweek.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Nick

I will be there too with my better half

Sara


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sara G said:


> Nick
> 
> I will be there too with my better half
> 
> Sara


Nie 1, definatly shaping up to be a good meet indeed 

Nick


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool, if this weather keeps up, my tan is topping up nicely  didn't spend this much time topless in my cc :roll:

Sara


----------



## trickytreez (Dec 15, 2004)

Sorry Nick, another weekend I can't make - really need to get my diary sorted so I can start coming to these again....


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

trickytreez said:


> Sorry Nick, another weekend I can't make - really need to get my diary sorted so I can start coming to these again....


No problem mate, have you seen the other post about the evening meet the week after? Link in my sig if you need it.

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Nem,
tt now sold am waiting for new one at end of sept will turn up at meet in my A4 should not look to out of place see you then.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats fine mate, glad you've managed to sell it ready for the new one.

I'm going out for a drive tomorrow to set a aroute for saturday, so I'll post up a map in the next day or two.

*Again if everyone could get hold of a set of PMR radios to bring along it will make keeping everyone together much easier. They are normally 15 - 30 quid a set from asda / argos and the like and they should all work together.*

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, route planned and map added to the top post. Will be about 60 miles and should take anywhere from 2-3 hours to get round. So leaving the Woodend about 1:30pm and getting back to the Snipe for around 4:00 - 4:30pm.

*I'll print off some maps and full directions, but again, PMR Radios will help so much if people can get them.*

Hope to see as many of you as possible on Saturday, should make for an excellent cruise.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've just sent out over 30 pm's to everyone who has expressed interest in the East Mids meet new or old. So we'll see what that stirs up then 

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry Nick cant make sat as i need to go and see my dealer in the morning as according to my dials coming home tonight i had no petrol yet was still doing 140mph.I think this may be a dashpod problem so need to get it looked at.
Will come to the next one

Fraser


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Sorry Nick cant make sat as i need to go and see my dealer in the morning as according to my dials coming home tonight i had no petrol yet was still doing 140mph.I think this may be a dashpod problem so need to get it looked at.
> Will come to the next one
> 
> Fraser


You were doing 140mph on vapour, good trick if you can 

No problem mate, hope it's sorted easily.

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry Nem thought it was Sunday my fault can,t do today ,will come to the midweek meet at 7.30.i was looking forward to meet must read things properly. :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ttduncjames said:


> Sorry Nem thought it was Sunday my fault can,t do today ,will come to the midweek meet at 7.30.i was looking forward to meet must read things properly. :?


Not a problem mate, we'll be back to Sunday again next month [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

*Well the sun is out here so far, so fingers crossed everyone!*

Nick


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Nick

Thanks for a good day yesterday and sorry Becky and I didn't stick around but it was nice to meet some new people. Did you all stay around for something to eat and did Matt sort his logs out.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks to Dave, Matt and TTK for coming yesterday, was a good run out I thought even tho it did get a little wet at the end. 

Dave: Me and Kelly stopped for food and Matt went out to get some logs off TTK so I think it all went ok.

Shame some other people couldn't get seeing as it was arraged for a Saturday to help some people attend :? Oh well, will be back to a Sunday afternoon as usual next month.

If anyone was interested there is a evening meet this coming Thursday.

Anyway, pics from yesterday...









































































Nick


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Like the pictures. Nick your car is looking a bit dirty, you should have cleaned it :wink:


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Nick,

Thanks for the drive out,i enjoyed it perhaps on the next one we can go a bit further.

Pics on the car park look good too even with it raining !!!

Matt,

Thanks for doing the vag com on the TT , i look forward to seeing the results again.
Can you email those over to me when you get chance - [email protected] - thanks

Hope to come over for the thursday meet all being well,

see you then

Kev


----------

